
Test Story – Please Ignore (BBC) - tsujamin
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-35233951?SThisFB%3FSThisFB
======
quanticle
Why is this on the front page of Hacker News?

~~~
tempestn
I didn't post it, but I'm guessing 1) it's mildly technically interesting that
the BBC requires a publicly visible test story like this, and 2) it's funny.

Edit: Although of course technically the answer is the same as it always is:
because a sufficient number of HN readers decided it was worthy of upvote.

------
r-w
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160129100410/http://www.bbc.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160129100410/http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-35233951?SThisFB%3FSThisFB)

------
ysr23
Why the query string?
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35233951](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35233951)

~~~
toxicFork
You get that when you use the share buttons, possibly the author saw the post
in a social network

~~~
toxicFork
The other interesting aspect of that is when you share on Twitter it still
says fb

